# Toll fee's around Barcelona - cost ??



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

In March we will be heading from Santa susanna in Costa Brava down to Benidorm.. Usually we go non toll roads and do it with a 1 night stopover...
However this time I may need to do it in a 1 day trip and have lost my old paperwork where I noted down the toll costs..

Does anyone have a price already or a web link where I can find it out.. ?? 2 axle van, 4100kg usually class 2 when in France..
Main thing I need is cost for getting around Barcelona..

ps.. I'm aware of the new free dual carriageways from Tarragona to Valencia. Plus I have the toll from Valencia to Benidorm e11.25 (Oct 2010)..


----------



## cilkad (Jan 4, 2007)

This is what we paid at the end of December (Adria, 3.5 tonnes, 7m)
- Barcelona EUR 11,85
- about 50 km before Taragona EUR 3.50
- Tarragona EUR 5.20
- Valencia - EUR 21.35
- Gandia EUR 7.50
More expensive than motoways in France and Italy.
Regards,
Cilka


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't think the new free dual carriageway referred to is open yet, Alan.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks Cilkad... That's a great help...

Erneboy, I'll have to re-check on this and on where I read it. We did that route back in October and part of it was in operation but some was still the old main roads..


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

We spend our winters at Vinaros and run down to see family in Murcia now and again. We drove that way for the New Year and there was a short section open from Sagunto to Castellon Airport. Possibly a little more has opened since. North of Vinaros I am not so sure, Alan.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Have a look on a up to date map.The n road from Valencia to Benidorm is almost as fast as the motorway and free.The only hold up is through Oliva.
If you are going Valencia to Alicante it is all free.Motorway from Valencia to Alicante divides posted as coastal route (toll) or interior route (free)


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

According to the via Michelin website it is 351 miles from Santa Susanna to Benidorm of which 341 miles is by motorway. That site records the toll cost as being £29.80.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks all for the input, at least I now have some idea on prices..
It's a last resort for me as we prefer the non toll roads, however I will be giving my old mom a lift and she want to get to Benidorm for her sun and bingo fix... :lol:


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
I have been around Barcelona many times and have never paid, just hop on the Ronda Litteral South [stay close to the med] come out the other side then you pick up the toll road.

Ron


----------

